# Georgian Manor Resort & Country Club, Collingwood (RCI #1761)???



## matbec (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi. 

Does anyone have any recent experience or information about this resort? The last TUG Review was dated in Oct 2010. The website looks nice, but the reviews all comment on how old/outdated the units are. 

Is the resort renovating? If so, are they nearly done? Any information would be appreciated. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## sandg (Jul 25, 2012)

*Georgian manor resort*

Georgian manor is our home base for our RCI timeshare... we go here every other year, we recently converted to point system as we were told our weeks was not really worth anything or could do much with. I am disappointed year after year with going to this dump! Yes some of the units have been renovated but can already start to see the wear and tear! The outdoor grounds are well kept but inside is another story! the indoor pool is disgusting and cannot believe it is not shut down its soo filthy!! the indoor games room is a joke- also dirty and half the games never work.. it is soo small and games jammed together this way and that, its really horrible! the kids clubhouse is also outdated and cheap! the restaurant is over priced and not very good! I am thoroughly disgusted with this resort as it is supposed to be a gold crown!! lol.... They keep saying they are doing extensive renovations and still waiting over 7 years now! This is the only one in our driving range and feel we have to make use of our week. We have been to a few others in the area and they are also not up to par. We go because we have and still are paying for it and will lose out if not...
Scammed RCI member


----------

